# Real world advice for hemorrhoids?



## striker (Mar 10, 2003)

Got a little problem that seems persistent. What are some good remedies for the dreaded "H"?

I've tried preparation H and it seems to shrink them a bit but they keep coming back. 

Does using a chamois butter help prevent them? Any home remedies out there I can try?

Thanks for your advice,


----------



## sodade (Feb 21, 2004)

Gross out alert! This post is gonna get nasty...

"H' sucks. I have been there before. I seriously doubt that cycling is a cause and chamois creme will not make a difference. I have been managing it for years and have been pretty successful. Here are the things that help on the prevention side:

1. do your business regularly - for me, that means every morning right after breakfast. After a while, it becomes like clockwork. 
2. don't force it - this will always give me H
3. Eat lots of fiber, and avoid things that give you burning diarrea - you want your business to be firm, but not hard. 
4. Enzimes - especially acidopholis - this really helps things move along peacefully.
5. exercize - being a couch potato messes with your digestive tract
6. go for a walk after eating - especially dinner
7. avoid certain foods if you have problems with them - for me, that means steak and mozzarela cheese - they both bind me up and make me miserable
8. minimize alchohol - depresses your digestive tract

So those are the preventative - what to do when you have it? Well - all of the above applies as well (but in bad cases, you won't want to exercize). Frankly, there isn't much that really helps - it usually just takes time for you body to get back on track, but here are some potential aids:

1. get your business out, but no pushing! This is why some people take laxitives. Personally I have found that they give me the runs, which always makes H worse so I avoid it.
2. keep it clean! This is super important. Use witchhazel on it after doing your business. If possible, take a shower - after getting the area clean, spray cold water on it - it helps reduce swelling.
3. take advil - helps reduce swelling
4. After doing your business, lie down on your stomach for a while
5. if it is really bad, put on some doctor's gloves, slather some prep H on your finger, and try to gently push the protrusion back inside. Have fun with this one! Dim the lights and put on some nice music (just kidding)


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 30, 2004)

*One more idea*

Sitting in a warm bath for 15-20 minutes seems to help ease pain and shrink them too... I think it promotes circulation in that area. My Dr. recommended this as part of the treatment.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Dare I ask...*

What the hell IS a hemroid? Sounds like a hernia.

Kyle


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*do a google.com search*



IUbike said:


> What the hell IS a hemroid? Sounds like a hernia.
> 
> Kyle


You'll find out more than you ever wanted to know.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

*They are a pain in the a***

From WebMD:
http://my.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/sth149708.asp?navbar=hw213498

An H is an enlarged, inflamed vein in the rectum. 

I knew zip about H until about three years ago. I always associated H with lazy slobs who sat on the couch all night eating pizza and never bathed. Nothing could be further from the truth. One of baseball's greatest hitters, George Brett, had to leave a World Series game early b/c of H. 

I've been an athlete all my life, so one day when I found blood on my toilet paper I freaked out. My first thought was colon cancer.

Turns out it was an H, caused by lifting heavy weights and, believe it or not, helping a friend move his furniture. (He still owes me big.) Any workout that involves heavy strain on the muscles in your lower torso or even thighs can cause H. You've got to get your breathing right (exhale on the exertion) and take it easy to avoid them.

Good advice above. Also, use premoistened pads (Tucks?) when you wipe. If it is really bad, consider surgery.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

A nice 20 min. soak in the hot tub helps alot. When my H acts up I make sure to spend at least this amount of time in the hot tub every day.


----------



## sorebut (Nov 21, 2001)

IUbike said:


> What the hell IS a hemroid? Sounds like a hernia.
> 
> Kyle


 it is a real pain in the a$$....


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

<a href=http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=10415&catid=102&trx=29384&tab=0#0 target="_blank">Preparation H Suppositories</a> work for me. Actually, the house-brand version of them: <a href=http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=73497&catid=102&trx=PLST-0-SRCH&trxp1=102&trxp2=73497&trxp3=1&trxp4=0&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-SRCH target="_blank">Rite Aid Medicated Hemorrhoidal Suppositories </a>. They do require developing a certain new, well, skill, but they work well within a couple days without overly-strong ingredients like hydrocortisone. And if you read the <a href=http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=73497&catid=102&trx=29384&tab=0#0 target="_blank">ingredient list</a>, you can get a whole new appreciation for cocoa butt’r.


----------



## shaq-d (Apr 19, 2004)

1. take a nice hot bath.

2. eat at least a couple bowls of oatmeal every day.

if it doesn't clear up in a day, repeat until it does.

sd


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*It's similar to*



IUbike said:


> What the hell IS a hemroid? Sounds like a hernia.
> 
> Kyle


visits from a relative you don't like.....they're o.k. for a day or two but after 3 days, they become a pain in the @ss.....


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*I only have trouble with this*



striker said:


> Got a little problem that seems persistent. What are some good remedies for the dreaded "H"?
> I've tried preparation H and it seems to shrink them a bit but they keep coming back.
> Does using a chamois butter help prevent them? Any home remedies out there I can try?
> Thanks for your advice,


when I've spent too many contiuous days in the saddle; and at the first sign of tenderness, I use a suppository once in the morning and once at bedtime. I continue this until I feel o.k, then I do it as a preventive-cautionary practice for the next few rides...and maybe try to skip a couple of days riding to let the body catch up...(Prep. H is twice as expensive as the Equate brand; and both have the same ingredients).
Sodade's remedies are on target.....and don't read a magazine when you use the john...Gravity is also a co-culprit..

If you still have to ride and it's painful, here's what I suggest:
When you're ready to put your shorts on, get some pure CORN STARCH, sit on the john and pat as much of the CS on the 'area' as you can....make sure you have it coated well.....now, pullup your shorts and clean the powdered residue from the toilet seat.  
Unless your condition is extremely severe, you should be able to survive a nice ride.
Remember: Corn Starch, not talcum powder, or talcum powder w/CS.....I might add that this is excellent for your babies that have diaper rash (been there, done that).


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

striker said:


> Got a little problem that seems persistent. What are some good remedies for the dreaded "H"?
> 
> I've tried preparation H and it seems to shrink them a bit but they keep coming back.
> 
> ...


Like many have said above...

Fiber (Fibercon tablets or Metamusel are convienent) 
Stiz bath http://www.1st-in-hemorrhoids.com/2/hemorrhoids-treatments-.html Very good!
Baby wipes. 

*Don't sit on one of those rubber donuts...they make things worse!


Best,
Frank


----------



## edwardsouthgate (Oct 27, 2017)

*Hemorrhoid Advice from Painful Experience*

I've suffered from those horrible things for nearly 25 years, and I've figured out a few tips and tricks for long-term and immediate relief. I hope my advice helps. Hemorrhoid Advice



striker said:


> Got a little problem that seems persistent. What are some good remedies for the dreaded "H"?
> 
> I've tried preparation H and it seems to shrink them a bit but they keep coming back.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the epic dredge.

However, there's no way I'm clicking a link from someone's first post.


----------



## edwardsouthgate (Oct 27, 2017)

How about his second post? Haha. I'm a real person. Who has to ride a bike far back on the seat. 

Hemorrhoid Advice



bikerjulio said:


> Congratulations on the epic dredge.
> 
> However, there's no way I'm clicking a link from someone's first post.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I believe we have a spambot.


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

Manwipes.

https://www.dollarshaveclub.com/our-products/fresh/wipes

Plus, guaranteed no skidmarks on yer chamois.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I believe we have a spambot.


Is this how the DNC got phished??


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

Baby wipes. Clean that thing out thoroughly every time. Makes all the difference and will eliminate them completely. 

Howard Stern preaches this often so it’s not just me being weird.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Keep the area clean after you’ve done with number 2,therefore use the bidet. Oh wait,USA and UK seems to have a lot of issues with the presence of bidets....lol..


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Devastazione said:


> .... Oh wait,USA and UK seems to have a lot of issues with the presence of bidets....lol..


Well, not in my neighborhood it seems. Last winter, I went past a house where a homeowner had put to the curb the old toilet AND bidet........


----------



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

team_sheepshead said:


> From WebMD:
> http://my.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/sth149708.asp?navbar=hw213498
> 
> An H is an enlarged, inflamed vein in the rectum.
> ...


Almond Oil promotes healing. There are different versions of this malady. The one you don't want is the internal that protrudes and requires that you push it in. The external 'H' can bleed if you over-clean or use too much pressure.

Thank God I'm not hirsute(hairy), but like to use Vaseline(cuts down on friction)/Neosporin(friction and pain relief).


----------



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

Teuthis said:


> Manwipes.
> 
> https://www.dollarshaveclub.com/our-products/fresh/wipes
> 
> Plus, guaranteed no skidmarks on yer chamois.


Great commercial!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Sitting is one of your biggest enemies. In other words, get off your @$$ and move (when you're not on the bike of course).


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

"Real world advice for hemorrhoids?"

Don't resurrect 13 year old threads.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Teuthis said:


> Manwipes.
> 
> https://www.dollarshaveclub.com/our-products/fresh/wipes
> 
> Plus, guaranteed no skidmarks on yer chamois.


the $1 pack of flushable ones from the store are perfect and can easily be packed for most occasions


----------



## Dariob (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello:
All the tips you see here in the forum are fine but there's a medicine that actually reduce the inflammation and i use it and have it always with me 
name here in Panama for the medicine is DAFLON.
If you have the h already out take 2 pills every 8 hrs and you will get better very fast
once you are ok reduce to 1 pill and them stop .


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Invest in a bidet. When your hands are dirty do you just rub them with paper? A bidet sprays very warm water up there until you are clean and then you pat yourself dry. It is a wonderful experience.


----------

